# What do people buy after a GTR ?



## JatPunjabi (Apr 21, 2018)

I recently purchased my 2016 35, today I went out for a drive to see if I could bond with the it. I have actually driven it several times since buying, but mainly with the wife as a passenger or when doing errands etc so not really had the chance to feel at one with the car..

Today I pushed the "R" button upwards, and the car changed personality into the legend that I had hoped for. 10 minutes into the journey, I turned off the stereo,..15 mins in and I opened both the windows as the countryside rushed past in the beautiful weather and was pleasantly surprised by the Zorst sounds. It was mainly A and twisty B roads with very light traffic today. Needless to say I had a great time for the 45 minute trip through Kent 

Apart from sharing this great bonding experience I had with my GTR,...and it was really enjoyable,... the car really handles bends and sweeping corners, and the way it inspires confidence to keep pushing on safely results in a really rewarding drive.

I typically get itchy feet with a car starting at about 6 months ownership, I am thinking however if I have a few more experiences like today then what would I want to replace it with. Hence my question, What do people typically buy after a GTR ?(similar price levels ballpark)

Drive Safe.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

endless mods! :clap:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

JatPunjabi said:


> Apart from sharing this great bonding experience I had with my GTR....


----------



## GeeTR (May 13, 2015)

Another GTR.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I went on a driver training day with CAT. It was ok, but the best part was the gymkhana with the caterham at the end of the day. They are brilliant fun and those warm summer days when you can go for a drive are truly epic. Even if it isn't faster than a GTR, it will definitely feel like it. 

The best time to go for a drive is about 4:30am in the summer. Dry empty roads and sunlight is worth getting up for.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Definitely another Gtr! 

I am on my 3rd and I already know what I will be buying next!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Another and then another and then another on my fourth 35, best buzz and value for money pound for pound.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

This is a terrible dilemma. People fall into two categories as follows:

They are LOADED: Buy a LAMBO and don't look back - then often add a GT-R to the collection just for fun. 

They are not loaded: Buy something else - regret it and if can afford it buy a GT-R

of course there exceptions but it is phenominal the amount that wave good bye and then roll back in a year or so later.

For the money, they are an immense package that is truly difficult to replace without spending X2/X3 times more money

This is why people mod, as suggested above. Tailoring more to their tastes and attempting to improve further on what is a good foundation.

Add the stage 1 - 4 mods (particularly downpipes) and you get a great power increase and more and more drama the further through the stages you go.


The social scene is also pretty good. Look into some of the local meets and go along.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Well done finding some quiet roads in Kent at that time on a Friday! lol, they do exist 

That honeymoon period with the car is great, what it's worth getting one of these for. Nothing like it.

Where to go afterwards? I've always fancied a caterham, never gonna own something as fast as the GTR ever again so reckon I've got to go fun. Long way off hopefully anyways


----------



## JatPunjabi (Apr 21, 2018)

I really do hope I get hooked on a car sometime soon, because getting bored quick is frankly getting a bit boring..

Before I bought the car I had already analysed what might eventually make me want to sell it, the conclusion was "the interior is a bit Jap crap, so I will miss the German quality interior looky feely vibe that I normally have in my car choices". However, the GTR interior is really growing on me and feels a bit "retro sporting luxury" is that even a thing ???... Anyway, I am liking the interior muchly also for that one reason. So I am looking forward to at least the next 6 months lol


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Well, the GTR is quite unique compared to your usual Audi RS's, BMW M cars etc, that might keep you in it beyond 6 months. That and seeing how much you'll lose on it 

I've been pretty shocked by how crap some of the finishing is on mine, just to say 'well that's Nissan for you' doesn't cut it. But saying that it wouldn't sway me to sell the car.

And the jap crap I was used to was years in a scooby, the GTR is luxury compared to that!! I love the seats, steering wheel, dials and paddles. Couldn't care less about the rest, lol


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Bring the car to the GTRDC runway and sprint event in August so you can see what your car is really capable of! 

I think you will want to keep it after that...


----------



## D7reU (Jan 7, 2013)

Supercharged Audi R8 V10


----------



## dazzabb (Oct 29, 2016)

For me it would be the Cayman GT4


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Really wanted a different car when I sold my old GTR last year but ended up buying my third new GTR.

Not at all tempted by mods but finding something else even close to bring as fast withtge band 4 seats is a real struggle. The new Maserati GT might do it.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

What comes after a GT-R? Death mate. The end. :chuckle:

So you buy something else. You***8217;ll feel like the guy who fell in love with a beautiful woman, but then she let herself go. It***8217;s still her, but nothing like it was. Then you***8217;ll start to question your sanity. Was it something I did. Something I said. Maybe the chocolate fondu wasn***8217;t the best idea for her birthday. For the first time in your life, you***8217;ll wonder what it was all for. If I***8217;d zigged instead of zagged, if I***8217;d bought that jacket, cut my hair, brushed my teeth. NOT ****ING SOLD THAT GTR!!!! :chuckle:

I***8217;d probably get a Porsche. But I***8217;m not. :squintdan

Or a 360 F1


----------



## Scott Emmerson (Nov 12, 2015)

997 Turbo PDK


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

AndyE14 said:


> Really wanted a different car when I sold my old GTR last year but ended up buying my third new GTR.
> 
> Not at all tempted by mods but finding something else even close to bring as fast withtge band 4 seats is a real struggle. The new Maserati GT might do it.


The new M5 CP coming soon.......... 0-60 3.1 secs with all comforts of home and 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

JohnE90M3 said:


> The new M5 CP coming soon.......... 0-60 3.1 secs with all comforts of home and 4 wheel drive.


And numb as **** with all the character of a hermit


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

JohnE90M3 said:


> The new M5 CP coming soon.......... 0-60 3.1 secs with all comforts of home and 4 wheel drive.


And numb as **** with all the character of a hermit  

After you buy a GT-R you buy mods and another car to sit by it that does the things the GT-R can’t do lol


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

What will be a good car is the new M2 CP - It has the same S55 engine that is in the M4 and with just a remap and downpipes you are looking at 550hp , Should be an absolute hoon of a car


----------



## D7reU (Jan 7, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> And numb as **** with all the character of a hermit
> 
> After you buy a GT-R you buy mods and another car to sit by it that does the things the GT-R can’t do lol


too many fan boys here I think. GTR is amazing but its 10 year old tech...


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I went from a 500 BHP R33 to a near standard R32 GT-R (best car I’ve owned).

Bought my “dream car” ‘62 plate GT-R, then after 2 years foolishly sold up to free some £££ and had a mental breakdown and bought a fully specced Focus RS.

Worst thing I ever did, missed the GT-R’s more than you could imagine.

6 months later and I’m back in another R32 GT-R! Best decision I’ve made.

So, in answer to your question - as long as it has GT-R in the name that’s the only option I’d go for next.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

D7reU said:


> too many fan boys here I think. GTR is amazing but its 10 year old tech...


10 year old tech that still kicks most cars arses and have waaaaaaay more street cred.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Trev said:


> 10 year old tech that still kicks most cars arses and have waaaaaaay more street cred.


Unless you track it , the power just can't be exploited without high risk in the UK, that was one reason I sold the M6 GC CP, just way to much grunt for UK roads.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

terry lloyd said:


> What will be a good car is the new M2 CP - It has the same S55 engine that is in the M4 and with just a remap and downpipes you are looking at 550hp , Should be an absolute hoon of a car


I am very tempted with one


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Henry 145 said:


> I am very tempted with one


Yes me to , they seem to be a big improvement over the older model which was still a good car


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

10 year tech?

Other than the daft ***8220;optional extras***8221; tech that do nothing except in many cases detract from the driving experience what 2018 ***8220;new***8221; automotive engineering tech would you have to make the GTR a better, faster more capable car?

All I***8217;ve seen on newer cars are bloated price heavy add ons designed to relieve gadget mad men of their cash.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> 10 year tech?
> 
> Other than the daft “optional extras” tech that do nothing except in many cases detract from the driving experience what 2018 “new” automotive engineering tech would you have to make the GTR a better, faster more capable car?
> 
> All I’ve seen on newer cars are bloated price heavy add ons designed to relieve gadget mad men of their cash.


LOL I have the 3D surround camera system, rear collision warning system HUD and a SAt-Nav system that works and updates on the fly, and much more, the GTR has **** all and what it does have largely fails.:nervous:
But the GTR does go well.
PS) the paint stays on many cars and rust seems to be a thing of the past


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

JohnE90M3 said:


> LOL I have the 3D surround camera system, rear collision warning system HUD and a SAt-Nav system that works and updates on the fly, and much more, the GTR has **** all and what it does have largely fails.:nervous:
> But the GTR does go well.
> PS) the paint stays on many cars and rust seems to be a thing of the past


And well done you for clearly needing help to park, find your way anywhere and avoid other road users. :chuckle:

Funny how none of that bloated tech makes your car any more capable as a sports car or make you a better driver. 

Thanks for proving my point. :thumbs up:


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

JohnE90M3 said:


> LOL I have the 3D surround camera system, rear collision warning system HUD and a SAt-Nav system that works and updates on the fly, and much more, the GTR has **** all and what it does have largely fails.:nervous:
> But the GTR does go well.
> PS) the paint stays on many cars and rust seems to be a thing of the past


Agree with this and it's one of the reasons I held off buying another one. I really wanted adaptive cruise control, traffic assist, 360 camera, emergency braking and android auto.

However nothing really combined that plus 4 wheel drive and decent driving feel and handling. The Tesla P100D came closest but the build quality and depreciation was just shocking.

The Alfa Giulia QV was pretty good too but a bit too twitchy with RWD only.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Trev said:


> 10 year old tech that still kicks most cars arses and have waaaaaaay more street cred.


Not sure what you mean, all the tech that makes the GT-R what it is, is still modern day car tech...... engine, turbos, DCT, 4 Wheels aaaaaaand that’s all you need! 

My five series has all this shit on it and on the whole it doesn’t get used, never has the collision shit done anything for me because I’m concentrating on the road, the lane departure/assist stuff is just an irritation. 

It’s just a comfy ok Ish car that lacks any feel like every other BMW i have owned, I wouldn’t own this one if I didn’t have a dog! 

The GT-R makes you smile every time you drive it, none of the functions it came with have failed, doesn’t rattle and nothing could keep up with her and for the money I couldn’t get in to another car that would perform as well. 

Am I a fan boy........ I guess everyone is a fan of their own car or they wouldn’t own it.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

terry lloyd said:


> Yes me to , they seem to be a big improvement over the older model which was still a good car


It’s good that bmw nave finally given it an M engine!
If it will feel special enough , I am not so sure though.
I do like the M cars, old and new but some don’t look hugely different than any other from the same series.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Will64 said:


> It’s good that bmw nave finally given it an M engine!
> If it will feel special enough , I am not so sure though.
> I do like the M cars, old and new but some don’t look hugely different than any other from the same series.


For sure my old M4 could look like a 420d - the m2 does at least have wide arches compared to non M

I think this car will be a corker - it’s down to an M or GTR next for me


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Henry 145 said:


> For sure my old M4 could look like a 420d - the m2 does at least have wide arches compared to non M
> 
> I think this car will be a corker - it’s down to an M or GTR next for me


Will you ever learn?!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Will you ever learn?!


I had an order form for GTR to sign...


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> For sure my old M4 could look like a 420d - the m2 does at least have wide arches compared to non M
> 
> I think this car will be a corker - it’s down to an M or GTR next for me


The M2 is much nicer looking than most other M’s. Size wise, it’s like the early M3, which should make it fun. 

I would choose the Gtr firstly though but if I could afford another to run along side the Gtr then I think the M2 would be my choice. Completely different cars!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

After 3 R35s I bought a McLaren 650s spider.
But after 10 months I sold and ordered a Track Edition R35.

Nothing I can find delivers the practicality and performance for the price.
You end up with something slower, less practical or something you can't leave parked without worrying about it.
I can take my family shopping, or blitz pretty much everything on the road.
And not get everyone videoing everything I do like in the McLaren.
Oh, and it's over £100,000 cheaper.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Will64 said:


> The M2 is much nicer looking than most other M’s. Size wise, it’s like the early M3, which should make it fun.
> 
> I would choose the Gtr firstly though but if I could afford another to run along side the Gtr then I think the M2 would be my choice. Completely different cars!


The M2 isn't small.

It uses the M4 axles, it's pretty wide.

Might be the smallest m car in the range, but it's not small. It's wider than an E90 which is where you will feel it.


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

GTR every time mate on my third one and still puts a huge smile on my face.

This is after test driving all of the latest the German cars could offer for similar price. 
RS6
M6 
E63s

Nothing compares and nothing stands out and has as much presence in that price bracket. The GTR is a hell of a machine even if it is 10 years later just goes to show what a car it is and hold its value better than german cars

Someone said new M5 - that is a option but not at 100k but give it a year or so and you could probably pick it up for 60k they drop in value hard! 

If you wanted to do a upgrade then going to have pay over 120k and then get yourself a Porsche 991.2 Turbo S 

When you have had enough or get bored after 6 months as you say then take it on track and push it to its limits if you dare to. if still not satisfied tune it. Simple solution!


----------



## HellsSalesman (Apr 12, 2017)

Stealth69 said:


> doesn’t rattle


come on now!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> I had an order form for GTR to sign...


You should sign it then Henry!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

simGTR said:


> The M2 isn't small.
> 
> It uses the M4 axles, it's pretty wide.
> 
> Might be the smallest m car in the range, but it's not small. It's wider than an E90 which is where you will feel it.


But it’s more like the older M3’s in size.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

HellsSalesman said:


> come on now!


Lol true story......... ok I’ll be more specific, it didn’t rattle, now the only thing hat rattles is the bottom of my engine and the shit collected in my under tray lol


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Will64 said:


> You should sign it then Henry!


It’s been parked for now


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I considered selling the GTR a few times and every time decided that anything else would be a huge amount more money for no performance increase, less practical and I'd get twitchy parking it in public places.

The conclusion I drew was that if you've got £100k+ to spend on cars then you're probably better served getting a few cars which tick different boxes. 
Ended up with:

GTR
Merc G55
Merc S600
Forester Sti
TVR Sagaris Convertible

All fun to drive in very different ways. The S600 although 1 owner and mint condition is a donor for putting the V12TT into the G55.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

borat52 said:


> I considered selling the GTR a few times and every time decided that anything else would be a huge amount more money for no performance increase, less practical and I'd get twitchy parking it in public places.
> 
> The conclusion I drew was that if you've got £100k+ to spend on cars then you're probably better served getting a few cars which tick different boxes.
> Ended up with:
> ...


Problem with lots of cars is maintenance, modifying costs, insurance, tax, mot, etc..

I reckon in 3 years time I'll sell the lot and have just 1 car. Much easier.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

simGTR said:


> Problem with lots of cars is maintenance, modifying costs, insurance, tax, mot, etc..
> 
> I reckon in 3 years time I'll sell the lot and have just 1 car. Much easier.


That’s what I did and regretted it.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

I recently sold mine and looking around. Think I'll go for a Maserati granturismo or c63


----------



## Jasonkkl (Jul 19, 2016)

Porsche 911 turbo s


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

simGTR said:


> Problem with lots of cars is maintenance, modifying costs, insurance, tax, mot, etc..
> 
> I reckon in 3 years time I'll sell the lot and have just 1 car. Much easier.


Yes but sometimes that's what you need to do to scratch the itch.
Admittedly I have a few cars.

But I regularly drive my R35, Fiat Panda 4x4, Skoda Roomster, an R34 GT-R, Focus RS and Morgan 3 wheeler.

They do different jobs.

There is no one car that does everything I need.
They have different roles or give a buzz other cars can't.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

CT17 said:


> Yes but sometimes that's what you need to do to scratch the itch.
> Admittedly I have a few cars.
> 
> But I regularly drive my R35, Fiat Panda 4x4, Skoda Roomster, an R34 GT-R, Focus RS and Morgan 3 wheeler.
> ...


That's why I've got the cars I have. But after some time it can get tiresome. I often think it will be better for my insanity, wallet, time and maybe even enjoyment, to just have one newer more expensive sports car that I can manage alone.

Like many others on here, I like to modify, so it can be quite time consuming looking after and modifying my cars and keeping them tiptop. When to be honest, I can have 1 much better one.

The money I've spent on the current fleet means I'll keep them until I've had my money's worth! Might be a few years yet though.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

"What do people buy after a GTR"?

....... Antidepressants :bawling:


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

simGTR said:


> That's why I've got the cars I have. But after some time it can get tiresome. I often think it will be better for my insanity, wallet, time and maybe even enjoyment,* to just have one newer more expensive sports car that I can manage alone.*
> 
> Like many others on here, I like to modify, so it can be quite time consuming looking after and modifying my cars and keeping them tiptop. When to be honest, I can have 1 much better one.
> 
> The money I've spent on the current fleet means I'll keep them until I've had my money's worth! Might be a few years yet though.


I can't stomach the depreciation on new expensive cars. There is a tremendous amount of fun to be had for relatively small money if you go 5-15 years old and pick wisely and the decent ones are pretty much beyond depreciation. It's pretty easy to shift a car sub £30k relative to a £150k car as well if you fancy a change.

Maybe I'm lucky with insurance where I live and history of no claims but I pay less in insurance for 5 cars than a freind does on a 458 that he hardly ever drives through fear of it depreciating with mileage.


----------



## Jetpilot (Jan 13, 2018)

borat52 said:


> he hardly ever drives through fear of it depreciating with mileage.


Sad world when such great cars are left in garages for this reason, although i would question why anyone who can afford a 458 is concerned with a few grand for enjoying what they have bought, but each to their own.

Back in the day a mate bought a 2nd hand 355, he was religious about how many miles he could do in it in a month, he did a road trip to France and then it subsequently sat in the garage for 2 months because he didnt want to exceed his limit.

I guess anything that comes after a GTR is a big gap in affordability for similar performance, or just circumstances change and your driving requirements differ, i.e if you are spending loads of time on track and you want something more suited to high track miles.


----------



## AnilS (Mar 9, 2014)

I went from my GTR to a 17 year old Saab 93.

Fill your boots.












P.S. I'm still looking for a nice 2014 (upwards) GTR


----------



## Sandy (Jan 16, 2015)

I think I'd move onto an rs6 if I ever decided to sell my r35 just like the look of the new ones


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

And sadly, more miles than 5k a year is considered 'high' on a GT-R.
And anything above 50k miles seems incredibly hard to shift.
Madness, it's a bloody Nissan for crying out loud.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

I was going to go completely out there with my choice of next car: - C6 ZR1 (C7 ZR1 would be epic but not legal, unfortunately). More recently been looking at a GT4 but parked the plan for 6-12 months so we'll see what takes my fancy then.

However, either of those would be as well as the GT-R as I really don't think that you can replace one; at least, not with a single car ... As has been said already on this thread, many people have sold up and ended up back in another GT-R later. Better off keeping the one you know and adapt it to your own personal style IMO.



Stealth69 said:


> The GT-R makes you smile every time you drive it ...


Yes, I don't think I've seen you smile that often ... :wavey:


----------



## Insu (Aug 23, 2017)

What about a 2013 r8 v10 plus ?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Insu said:


> What about a 2013 r8 v10 plus ?


Cute hairdresser car


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Turns out the one thing you should buy after buying a GT-R is forged internals  you'll never need to sell it then


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Surprisingly looking at past sales on here, the answer is normally a house!


----------



## Insu (Aug 23, 2017)

Stealth69 said:


> Insu said:
> 
> 
> > What about a 2013 r8 v10 plus ?
> ...


I was fully prepared for that answer !


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

TREG said:


> Surprisingly looking at past sales on here, the answer is normally a house!


House and wedding do seem to be the common reason


----------



## Trainer (Nov 3, 2015)

For me it will probably be a V8 F-Type Jag they look and sound awesome but JLR build quality is a concern 
I was testing Michelin Tyres on the the Porsche Cayman-S at Silverstone a couple of week ago even though it only had around 350bhp it was a lot of fun and handling was brilliant ,the car is light so its still a quick car


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Wouldn***8217;t go near anything from JLR as the wife***8217;s Discovery Sport has been the worst car we***8217;ve ever owned. Land Rover are also the worst dealer I***8217;ve ever dealt with.


----------



## Trainer (Nov 3, 2015)

Mr.B said:


> Wouldn’t go near anything from JLR as the wife’s Discovery Sport has been the worst car we’ve ever owned. Land Rover are also the worst dealer I’ve ever dealt with.


Yeah this is what worries me buying a F-Type


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Stealth69 said:


> House and wedding do seem to be the common reason


We just nipped down the court one afternoon with the wife's best mate and brother, one of his mates was my best man! Then some bloke snapped a few pics and we were done. 

So I bought new turbos.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Trainer said:


> Yeah this is what worries me buying a F-Type


Here's a Discovery Sport's brakes after 14k miles. Oh, and Land Rover reckon this kind of stuff is just normal wear and tear and the customer should foot the bill.


----------



## Trainer (Nov 3, 2015)

Mr.B said:


> Here's a Discovery Sport's brakes after 14k miles. Oh, and Land Rover reckon this kind of stuff is just normal wear and tear and the customer should foot the bill.


thats just shit even the disc has corroded badly


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Mr.B said:


> Here's a Discovery Sport's brakes after 14k miles. Oh, and Land Rover reckon this kind of stuff is just normal wear and tear and the customer should foot the bill.


They really are a pile of shite.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

JohnE90M3 said:


> They really are a pile of shite.



John, you've summed it up perfectly :chuckle:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Mr.B said:


> Here's a Discovery Sport's brakes after 14k miles. Oh, and Land Rover reckon this kind of stuff is just normal wear and tear and the customer should foot the bill.


Not good, is that after 1-2 years or much longer?


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Thinking about second hand AMG GTS or mclaren MP4 12c
Can***8217;t believe it***8217;s been over 9 years now of GTR daily driving and still can***8217;t find anything that comes close. Brother just bought a 488 I assumed it***8217;s ring time would be similar or faster than the Nismo buts it slower than mine and obviously 0 to 60 is slower as well...
Great car though but is it worth 3 times the cost?


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

vxrcymru said:


> Not good, is that after 1-2 years or much longer?


That was someone else’s brakes but the wife’s car was the same at 18 months old. She phoned Land Rover up at 21k miles as the service indicator hadn’t come up and when I took it in they said it neaded new disks and pads all round. Even worse, the dealer tried to charge us even though it was a known fault by JLR. 

It’s had loads of other issues and has spent weeks in the dealers.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

After my GTR

1. C7 RS6. Too big and boring, even mapped to 700bhp
2. RS3 8P. Rubbish
3. S3 8V. Very good but too small, hard and noisy
4. S7. Too big and boring
5. M5. Crazy, crazy car (its my second one) want something newer in terms of tech
6. Just ordered new RS4

I would not buy anther GTR not because I don't like them, (I still miss it) I only run one car and that has to do everything. Comfy, quiet, fast, fun, takes the dogs and in-laws and any DIY projects I have going on.

GTR was just too extreme for everyday and not versatile enough for me. Awesome car though


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Definitely agree on the house front.

For me though it's generally another GT-R.

Currently really enjoying the E46 M3 - more pure, nicer noisy and so cheap to mod/maintain in comparison - another car that doesn't seem to lose much money and if it does - the total loss of the car isn't far off what you lose on mods with a GT-R.


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

TVR or R34GTR and remember how to drive again? 

I***8217;ll get my coat...


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Adamantium said:


> Definitely agree on the house front.
> 
> For me though it's generally another GT-R.
> 
> Currently really enjoying the E46 M3 - more pure, nicer noisy and so cheap to mod/maintain in comparison - another car that doesn't seem to lose much money and if it does - the total loss of the car isn't far off what you lose on mods with a GT-R.


Very cheap to mod BMWs Now - this is a F80 stage 1 £425 remap @ the wheels comes with full tuning software and a few other gearbox / ecu maps


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

terry lloyd said:


> Very cheap to mod BMWs Now - this is a F80 stage 1 £425 remap @ the wheels comes with full tuning software and a few other gearbox / ecu maps


Yeeeeah but means you have to buy a boring old BMW that is damn near poverty spec unless you pay for EVERYTHING including indicators and I assume they are the most expensive option as no BMW has them


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

terry lloyd said:


> Very cheap to mod BMWs Now - this is a F80 stage 1 £425 remap @ the wheels comes with full tuning software and a few other gearbox / ecu maps


Was that using a JB4 or did they break into the ECU?

What's it like for traction and is it is quick as the GTR?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

simGTR said:


> Was that using a JB4 or did they break into the ECU?
> 
> What's it like for traction and is it is quick as the GTR?


That is through the Ecu it has been opened through the obd port now - mine is stage 2 and on a stretch of private road post to post it matches my stage 4 Gtr 60-140mph in speed but you cannot floor it until 3rd gear on mpss - going for wider cup2s and being honest I think it will be quicker - if it's wet or cold or twisty roads you won't live with a Gtr the chassis is not on par - you would never see stealth in them conditions 


Add a £3000 set of turbos @ 800hp and 750ft on stock engine and box


----------



## D7reU (Jan 7, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> Yeeeeah but means you have to buy a boring old BMW that is damn near poverty spec unless you pay for EVERYTHING including indicators and I assume they are the most expensive option as no BMW has them


LOL how are BMW's boring exactly? 

In terms of the actual drive. The GTR is way more boring than a BMW. 

BMW is rear wheel with amazing balance.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

D7reU said:


> LOL how are BMW's boring exactly?
> 
> In terms of the actual drive. The GTR is way more boring than a BMW.
> 
> BMW is rear wheel with amazing balance.


I suspect you need to actually pedal your GT-R then puddin because they are far from boring when pushed (just don't push it too hard)  

BMW's are numb, characterless and just meh, I know I've had enough of them and always sell them saying I'll never buy another and then did (still currently own one just a practical one this time which is even more sleep inducing, it is very comfy and dramaless which is just what I need for my dog ).


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

terry lloyd said:


> you cannot floor it until 3rd gear on mpss - going for wider cup2s and being honest I think it will be quicker - if it's wet or cold or twisty roads you won't live with a Gtr the chassis is not on par - you would never see stealth in them conditions


MPS4s is they way to go. I changed from MPSS to MPS4s and there is a huge difference. I also reduced my rear camber putting more tyre on the road again making a marked improvement. Pretty decent grip now wet or dry.

cup2s only good in dry warm conditions and living where I do that never happens.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello mate - long time, hope alls well , its a bit warmer down here  , a few ppl have taken the 4s off the rears saying they bounce more than the mpss , i have put cup 2s on the front and it has made a massive difference to the feel and stability with the stiff side walls and extra grip so going to fit them to the rear going 295 30s from 275 35s TC for winter


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

terry lloyd said:


> That is through the Ecu it has been opened through the obd port now - mine is stage 2 and on a stretch of private road post to post it matches my stage 4 Gtr 60-140mph in speed but you cannot floor it until 3rd gear on mpss - going for wider cup2s and being honest I think it will be quicker - if it's wet or cold or twisty roads you won't live with a Gtr the chassis is not on par - you would never see stealth in them conditions
> 
> 
> Add a £3000 set of turbos @ 800hp and 750ft on stock engine and box


Bit early to say whether the stock engine can take that kind of power though, BMW have their own reliability issues that come to light after a while..


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

simGTR said:


> Bit early to say whether the stock engine can take that kind of power though, BMW have their own reliability issues that come to light after a while..


Agreed - second hand engine £5k gearbox £1k and there`s plenty about - who cares


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

terry lloyd said:


> Agreed - second hand engine £5k gearbox £1k and there`s plenty about - who cares


Priced per L. :thumbsup:


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

terry lloyd said:


> Hello mate - long time, hope alls well , its a bit warmer down here  , a few ppl have taken the 4s off the rears saying they bounce more than the mpss , i have put cup 2s on the front and it has made a massive difference to the feel and stability with the stiff side walls and extra grip so going to fit them to the rear going 295 30s from 275 35s TC for winter


Yeah I still frequent here I enjoy seeing whats going on. 

The M5 is a bit squirmy with the 4s but I put it down to running 305 on standard wheels. Great grip though. Aye nothing but rain up here lol Certainly entertaining car being RWD and loads of power


----------



## Trainer (Nov 3, 2015)

Been and looked at a 17 plate M4 with only 1000 miles in Yas blue it has the Carbon brakes fitted which is a bonus their asking 43k for the M4 i've asked them for 36k for my 10 plate stage 4 GTR 46k miles If they come up with the right numbers i may make the change


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Trainer said:


> Been and looked at a 17 plate M4 with only 1000 miles in Yas blue it has the Carbon brakes fitted which is a bonus their asking 43k for the M4 i've asked them for 36k for my 10 plate stage 4 GTR 46k miles If they come up with the right numbers i may make the change


gaz i test drove a m3 comp pack the other week i wasn't impressed with it


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

M4 is pure mutton dressed as lamb. The most recent good BMW I've driven has been the 1M.


----------



## Trainer (Nov 3, 2015)

evogeof said:


> gaz i test drove a m3 comp pack the other week i wasn't impressed with it


I wouldn't intend keeping it stock Geoff i see Lichfields do 535bhp upgrade I understand it won't be a quick has a GTR not much out their is but i get a nearly new car for 2013 GTR money


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes but you get the depreciation of yet another soon to be superseded BMW, put your money on a Gtr and your money won***8217;t really drop, pop it on a BMW and you have to apply lube everyday as you take a financial fisting!!! Unless you plan to keep it 40years and it might go back up in value lll


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Trainer said:


> I wouldn't intend keeping it stock Geoff i see Lichfields do 535bhp upgrade I understand it won't be a quick has a GTR not much out their is but i get a nearly new car for 2013 GTR money


Go take it out for a decent test drive and make your own decision - they are totally different cars,, they both have good and bad points, this is Gtr forum so a bit biased, I would only go back to a my17 Gtr - for that money it will be awhile before you lose much in value, 17plate 1000miles


----------



## Sheriff (Mar 2, 2016)

Possibly a BMW F90 M5, probably a Porsche 991.2 Turbo S.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Sheriff said:


> Possibly a BMW F90 M5, probably a Porsche 991.2 Turbo S.


Two totally different car's.


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

3 x R32 GTR's!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

We had an M4 CP on order but I swerved it (long story) but got 18% off list.

That is screwing residuals and personally I wouldn’t take one simply because I don’t fancy being arse invaded when I decide to swap it.

Driving it I’ll be honest it just felt like a bland BMW. Absolutely no sense of drama or interest in it at all.

It felt almost Audi like in it’s banality.

It was for the wife and she liked the colour... :nervous:


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> We had an M4 CP on order but I swerved it (long story) but got 18% off list.
> 
> That is screwing residuals and personally I wouldn’t take one simply because I don’t fancy being arse invaded when I decide to swap it.
> 
> ...


How does discounting screw your residuals? I guess it screws those who paid full whack on older cars but doesn't it just move your base point for depreciation? To be honest I don't care about anyone else residuals I care about mine. If a car is going to lose 40% in 3 years but I get a 20% discount then I am only looking at taking a 20% hit over the ownership life.

It's a bit like the depreciation point on my 2018 MY17 starts at the £78500 I paid not the £87k+ list. If I can sell for £60k or thereabouts after 3 years I would be fairly happy.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I really like Beemarse, they do the day to day stuff so well, just a real nice drive from start to finish. No real sense of occasion though, unlike the GTR where you feel like a Boss every time you take it out.

Driving the beemer is like a night in with the wife. Driving the GTR is like an epic piss up with the lads.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

simGTR said:


> Driving the beemer is like a night in with the wife. Driving the GTR is like an epic piss up with the lads.


Sums it up nicey - here is a good night in with the Mrs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLXckEY22kk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXLnrFA4L0o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

AndyE14 said:


> How does discounting screw your residuals? I guess it screws those who paid full whack on older cars but doesn't it just move your base point for depreciation? To be honest I don't care about anyone else residuals I care about mine. If a car is going to lose 40% in 3 years but I get a 20% discount then I am only looking at taking a 20% hit over the ownership life.
> 
> It's a bit like the depreciation point on my 2018 MY17 starts at the £78500 I paid not the £87k+ list. If I can sell for £60k or thereabouts after 3 years I would be fairly happy.


Pop over to M3cutters forum and do a quick search.

There are plenty of M4 owners finding out just how little main dealers want these cars on their lot when they decide to trade in.

Main dealers can’t shift new or second hand stock hence the eagerness to discount so the combo of low popularity and heavy discounting affects what the trade is willing to pay.

The rest of the industry soon gets wind of a model that isn’t popular and that’s what effects residuals.

Guys over at M3cutters have been reporting low trade ins for a few years

Trade In Values - The M3cutters - UK BMW M3 Group Forum

BMW might have finally made the M4 a decent car but the buying public and the trade just haven’t taken to it.

That’s why they’re being discounted heavily (more on the M4 I ordered than any other BMW in the showroom) and once the trade knows this, they’re not going to offer anywhere near book price.

I take your point regarding it affecting those that paid closer to list more, but crashing residuals effects every owner.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

charles charlie said:


> Pop over to M3cutters forum and do a quick search.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also the fact you can get these cars with £7k deposit and £599 monthly payments at 0% also floods the market with a lot of them and increases the supply which lowers the price.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

jrattan said:


> Also the fact you can get these cars with £7k deposit and £599 monthly payments at 0% also floods the market with a lot of them and increases the supply which lowers the price.


^^ This is spot on. 

Car manufacturers have devalued high volume brands, full stop. They are turning cars in to throw away items just like TV's and washing machines with low cost leasing deals. This behaviour drives down the residual value of the vehicle in the used car market as they've made it more cost effective to lease a new car.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Mr.B said:


> ^^ This is spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> Car manufacturers have devalued high volume brands, full stop. They are turning cars in to throw away items just like TV's and washing machines with low cost leasing deals. This behaviour drives down the residual value of the vehicle in the used car market as they've made it more cost effective to lease a new car.




Totally agree - people buy cars if they can afford the monthly payments rather than seeing if they can afford the total payment for the car! 
They hand the car back at the end of the agreement and lost their 'deposit' of £7k and paid around £18-28k in months payments. It's basically renting to the extreme. Oh yeah, and the while the balance of finance is accruing interest (unless 0%) and your car is depreciating in value. 
Shame schools don't teach useful stuff like managing finances etc. 

I would only ever finance my car if:
1. it defers the cash flows at non-extortionate rate of interest, where the capital could be used elsewhere for a greater return
2. I could afford to pay of the finance tomorrow if needed


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

jrattan said:


> Totally agree - people buy cars if they can afford the monthly payments rather than seeing if they can afford the total payment for the car!
> They hand the car back at the end of the agreement and lost their 'deposit' of £7k and paid around £18-28k in months payments. It's basically renting to the extreme. Oh yeah, and the while the balance of finance is accruing interest (unless 0%) and your car is depreciating in value.
> Shame schools don't teach useful stuff like managing finances etc.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. Not in the Financing cars group.
IF I can't buy it outright I wait till I can or move on.


----------



## Sheriff (Mar 2, 2016)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Two totally different car's.


 I know, it will depend on how I feel nearer the time. I've just sold an F10 M5 and a 991 GT3 so have a passion for both models.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Sheriff said:


> I know, it will depend on how I feel nearer the time. I've just sold an F10 M5 and a 991 GT3 so have a passion for both models.


IF just for Two Porsche TT the way to go, but serious money.


----------



## GaryH (May 14, 2018)

I'm never selling it!!! Although I've only had mine 2 weeks so still in the honeymoon period!


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Mr.B said:


> ^^ This is spot on.
> 
> Car manufacturers have devalued high volume brands, full stop. They are turning cars in to throw away items just like TV's and washing machines with low cost leasing deals. This behaviour drives down the residual value of the vehicle in the used car market as they've made it more cost effective to lease a new car.


Hang on though PCP and leasing costs are also driven by residuals, you still need the buyer to cover the depreciation plus interest and a risk premium to have a sustainable business. So the manufacturers have a real incentive to consider their own impacts on residuals too (where they own the financial services component and risk).

If the depreciation is horrific the PCP and lease cost is also horrific and no one buys. I always buy outright or with an element of cheap rate loan (HSBC have been down to 3% for £30k) as I think the endless leasing treadmill is insane.

The worst is I think PCP which is stupidly inappropriate if you never intend to buy the car and only want to make minimum payments. Leasing would be a far better option.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

AndyE14 said:


> Hang on though PCP and leasing costs are also driven by residuals, you still need the buyer to cover the depreciation plus interest and a risk premium to have a sustainable business. So the manufacturers have a real incentive to consider their own impacts on residuals too (where they own the financial services component and risk).
> 
> If the depreciation is horrific the PCP and lease cost is also horrific and no one buys. I always buy outright or with an element of cheap rate loan (HSBC have been down to 3% for £30k) as I think the endless leasing treadmill is insane.
> 
> The worst is I think PCP which is stupidly inappropriate if you never intend to buy the car and only want to make minimum payments. Leasing would be a far better option.



They're pie in the sky numbers driven by accountants who have flipped the deposit element of buying a car to the end of a PCP term and called it a Guaranteed Future Value or Final Purchase Price. 

It's a complete scam to get people in to cars they can't afford every 3 years. 

Try taking a 3 year old car you paid cash for back to the dealer and see what they offer you. It'll be no where near a GFV or FPP, these numbers are over inflated on PCP so it's cheaper to jump in to another new car. Funny that


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

BMW discussion = Finance discussion


----------



## 2012blackgtr (May 29, 2018)

I was going to get a 2010 DBS.. Then a 911.. Then decided I couldn't part with my Gtr and kept it. lol.


----------



## XEvoNowGTR (Mar 8, 2018)

Last year I went to the ring with an M4 CP in the convoy which was mapped and running some funny fuel. That thing was quick ..... not much in it between it and my stage 4 to 140-150mph. But, chap lost £19k in a year ***x1f440;

Sold it and bought a 4.25 GTR ***x1f4aa; to avoid losses


----------



## XEvoNowGTR (Mar 8, 2018)

My choice post GTR will be something completely different e.g. probably two cars .... euther something like a 997 GT3 or a GT4 and dull daily. My issue is the GTR is such good value for money so plan to keep it for a while. 

You can spend 50k and have a awesome machine that will hardly depreciate, you can tune pants off, you can fit small kids in and luggage.


----------



## R6CDW (Apr 19, 2018)

Probably an E63 S AMG. Phenomenal straight line speed and sublime build quality. Along with the practicality of 4 doors. One of my previous cars was the E63 S AMG (The outgoing model). While it was only rear wheel drive, it was a great all round performance saloon. A real bargain at the moment.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

R6CDW said:


> Probably an E63 S AMG. Phenomenal straight line speed and sublime build quality. Along with the practicality of 4 doors. One of my previous cars was the E63 S AMG (The outgoing model). While it was only rear wheel drive, it was a great all round performance saloon. A real bargain at the moment.


I wish they would put the E63s engine and running gear into the coupe or cabrio that would tempt me. The E63s is a great car and a sensible price when discounted and loaded with options (not a million miles away from the GTR price).

I just hate the blingy 4 door design. I also refused to buy a European car from Germany until the whole Brexit position is settled


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

If anyone is in doubt about how hard F80 Beemer used prices have been destroyed read this poor thread here.

I feel for any car lover that gets screwed over


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

charles charlie said:


> If anyone is in doubt about how hard F80 Beemer used prices have been destroyed read this poor thread here.
> 
> I feel for any car lover that gets screwed over


Eugh typical BMW pricing


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Hmmm must defend my purchase  a quick look online a 2016 m4 cp list £60k new now worth 40k - 2016 gtr list £81k now worth 60k both lose £20k ish am i missing something ? not that it really matters when you buy second hand


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

how much more will the BMW lose in the next year or two compared to the GTR?

was looking at M6's last night - Jesus they loose a lot of money VERY quickly!


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Simonh said:


> how much more will the BMW lose in the next year or two compared to the GTR?
> 
> was looking at M6's last night - Jesus they loose a lot of money VERY quickly!


They seem to be stable at mid 30s for early cars . M5 and M6 buses have always lost shed loads probably due to size and styling subjective i know but a common thought

But if you bought both second today what would lose more in a year or two ? i bet there would not be much in it


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

terry lloyd said:


> Hmmm must defend my purchase  a quick look online a 2016 m4 cp list £60k new now worth 40k - 2016 gtr list £81k now worth 60k both lose £20k ish am i missing something ? not that it really matters when you buy second hand




One is 33% and the other is 25%. Generally you’d look at % as you need to consider the capital outlay.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

jrattan said:


> One is 33% and the other is 25%. Generally you***8217;d look at % as you need to consider the capital outlay.


I think I would be more concerned about the fact I had lost £20k in the first place


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Referring to the above, it's all got a whiff of Scoobies and Evo's about it from yesteryear.

Evo owners used to charge top dollar and barely anything sold, whereas Scoobies traded at far less for a near equivalent year but swapped hands quite happily.

Not quite the same obviously, but us GT-R owners aren't exactly fighting off prospective buyers with a stick.


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2015)

Having spoken to a couple of outfits to SOR my R8 & GTR, the feedback given from both is that market is as flat as a pancake at the mo which is hitting sales prices badly.


----------



## King88 (Jun 5, 2018)

Hopefully after getting the GTR bug out of my system, I'll go "sensible" with a hybrid. That and electric is the future of all cars.


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2015)

For me, the RS6 smoothed away any desire to use the GTR to the point that it's up for sale because I hardly use it.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Northerner said:


> For me, the RS6 smoothed away any desire to use the GTR to the point that it's up for sale because I hardly use it.


Is that a better drive than the RS5?

The RS5 ticked every box I wanted but it was sooo boring to drive.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

AndyE14 said:


> Is that a better drive than the RS5?
> 
> The RS5 ticked every box I wanted but it was sooo boring to drive.


why was it boring


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

evogeof said:


> why was it boring


Felt like a standard Audi set up with all power to the front except occasionally pushing some to the back. Whereas the GTR is the other way round.

Overall just feels better. The very last thing I wanted was a third GTR but just couldn't find anything that gave me what I wanted with the same power delivery and smile on your face drive.

The Alfa Giulia QV came very close but the lack of android auto and the awfulness of the IFE combined for me to rule it out and I loved that tri coat red too. The RWD was a bit of an issue for me too as prefer the right sort of AWD to get the power down when you need it.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

AndyE14 said:


> Felt like a standard Audi set up with all power to the front except occasionally pushing some to the back. Whereas the GTR is the other way round.
> 
> Overall just feels better. The very last thing I wanted was a third GTR but just couldn't find anything that gave me what I wanted with the same power delivery and smile on your face drive.
> 
> The Alfa Giulia QV came very close but the lack of android auto and the awfulness of the IFE combined for me to rule it out and I loved that tri coat red too. The RWD was a bit of an issue for me too as prefer the right sort of AWD to get the power down when you need it.


ive been looking at the rs5 to be fair. rs3 rs4 but rs6 is nice


----------



## JatPunjabi (Apr 21, 2018)

I think an AMG GT would fit the bill


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2015)

AndyE14 said:


> Is that a better drive than the RS5?
> 
> The RS5 ticked every box I wanted but it was sooo boring to drive.


I had a B8 RS4 for a only a week before chopping in for a RS6 with the dynamic package plus (inc ceramics) also the optional B&O hifi.

The step up in performance & driving experience was massive. Its a keeper.


----------



## Egnaro (Jul 27, 2014)

McLaren 720s but another GTR ordered.


----------



## F17 MAC (Dec 19, 2015)

I sold my first GTR and brought a BMW I8, it was a year old exactly on the day it was delivered and i paid 50k less than list. Great car to cruise around in and everyone loved the looks, but after 20 months it just became so boring, and so I went and ordered a new GTR.

lost 20k in 20 months on the BMW, love my new GTR though so worth it.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

F17 MAC said:


> I sold my first GTR and brought a BMW I8, it was a year old exactly on the day it was delivered and i paid 50k less than list. Great car to cruise around in and everyone loved the looks, but after 20 months it just became so boring, and so I went and ordered a new GTR.
> 
> lost 20k in 20 months on the BMW, love my new GTR though so worth it.


I looked at the i8 too, the new convertible is very interesting but the depreciation is horrific. Makes sense as a company car I guess where someone else pays the depreciation (or your own company gets the tax write off) and you benefit from lower BIK. I looked at the Tesla P100D too which in many ways is a good replacement (for how I use my car) but it starts expensive and has pretty horrendous deprecation as well.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

*New M5*

Well I have taken the plunge on a pre-reg F90 M5, 3 months sitting in a showroom 236 Miles on the clock, fully loaded including upgraded Full Leather, sports Exhaust and Carbon Ceramic Brake Kit.
Pick it up Friday.


----------



## Egnaro (Jul 27, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm very taken by the interior.


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

A delivery mile (long story) 2012 MP4-12C :smokin:

Still has all delivery plastic on the carpets and pedals!

Full McLaren extended warranty, fresh service and new tyres.

Picking her up end of next week :bowdown1:


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

I like to do touring and I have always had a problem with the GTR. Parking in underground car parks being one. Leaving it unattended for any length of time being another. But if I changed, what else is there? I don't care for any of the alternatives suggested here so I was vaguely considering this:

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201810011053032?logcode=visc&fromSA=true:

It would seem to have a higher useability factor but I feel the instant I bought it I would regret losing the GTR


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

zed1 said:


> I like to do touring and I have always had a problem with the GTR. Parking in underground car parks being one. Leaving it unattended for any length of time being another. But if I changed, what else is there? I don't care for any of the alternatives suggested here so I was vaguely considering this:
> 
> https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201810011053032?logcode=visc&fromSA=true:
> 
> It would seem to have a higher useability factor but I feel the instant I bought it I would regret losing the GTR


Are you planning on a future career in hairdressing?


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

AndyE14 said:


> Are you planning on a future career in hairdressing?


If stupid, facetious answers like yours are typical of the GTR fraternity, then perphaps I'd be better off out of it.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

A hairdresser's car is one of those odd expressions; I know what it means but I can't describe it, i.e. 

"That's a hairdresser's car"

"What does that mean?"

"I don't now, but I know that's a hairdresser's car"


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

zed1 said:


> I like to do touring and I have always had a problem with the GTR. Parking in underground car parks being one. Leaving it unattended for any length of time being another. But if I changed, what else is there? I don't care for any of the alternatives suggested here so I was vaguely considering this:
> 
> https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201810011053032?logcode=visc&fromSA=true:
> 
> It would seem to have a higher useability factor but I feel the instant I bought it I would regret losing the GTR


Looks nice, and not a lot of money.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

zed1 said:


> I like to do touring and I have always had a problem with the GTR. Parking in underground car parks being one. Leaving it unattended for any length of time being another. But if I changed, what else is there? I don't care for any of the alternatives suggested here so I was vaguely considering this:
> 
> https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201810011053032?logcode=visc&fromSA=true:
> 
> It would seem to have a higher useability factor but I feel the instant I bought it I would regret losing the GTR


A friend of mine bought one of those second hand a while ago. He liked it so much he traded it in for a brand new one. He doesn't cut people's hair for a living !:chuckle:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

After a GT-R? Dignitas membership that***8217;s what


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Does the Merc come with a sense of humour , or just hair straighteners :double-finger:


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Koenigsegg Agera, would tick all the boxes..


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

MS33 said:


> Koenigsegg Agera, would tick all the boxes..


and like the GTR would probably not be any quicker in the real world on ordinary B roads than a hot hatch.....unless driven by an absolute lunatic with no regard for public safety. But I still absolutely love the GTR.


----------



## MOD-GTR (Feb 11, 2019)

Depends on your needs mate and if it's gonna be your only car. If you're looking for practicality plus performance and have 1 car then an RS6 or RS7 (I own a stage 1 RS7) would tick a lot of boxes, they would lack dynamics and feedback though. The new M5 if you like the looks. These are very similar in power delivery to the GTR, I won't go near a Merc though.

If you can have 2 cars then one practical and KEEP the GTR man ***x1f609; Light mods and it's a beast.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

MOD-GTR said:


> Depends on your needs mate and if it's gonna be your only car. If you're looking for practicality plus performance and have 1 car then an RS6 or RS7 (I own a stage 1 RS7) would tick a lot of boxes, they would lack dynamics and feedback though. The new M5 if you like the looks. These are very similar in power delivery to the GTR, I won't go near a Merc though.
> 
> If you can have 2 cars then one practical and KEEP the GTR man ***x1f609; Light mods and it's a beast.


Isn't the practical car the one you give the wife


----------



## MOD-GTR (Feb 11, 2019)

AndyE14 said:


> Isn't the practical car the one you give the wife


Mate, mine was the one interested in the RS7 and at one point thought we should have an RS7 and a GTR at the same time! :chuckle:


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

MOD-GTR said:


> Mate, mine was the one interested in the RS7 and at one point thought we should have an RS7 and a GTR at the same time! :chuckle:


Now she sounds like a keeper! :bowdown1:


----------



## MOD-GTR (Feb 11, 2019)

JMacca1975 said:


> Now she sounds like a keeper! :bowdown1:


Lol


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Have to say I am very seriously considering a switch to an Alfa Stelvio Quadrofologio


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Berlingo multispace


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

M5 competition they have depreciated a fair bit and will continue to come down so maybe wait another few months and pick one up. Sat in my mates recently I was blown away it's just as quick if not quicker than a GTR.


----------



## Willovrs (Apr 4, 2019)

Ali86GTR said:


> M5 competition they have depreciated a fair bit and will continue to come down so maybe wait another few months and pick one up. Sat in my mates recently I was blown away it's just as quick if not quicker than a GTR.




Have to agree with this, the new M5 looks incredible! Most manufacturers even BMW know the way forward is 4wd to get the power down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Ali86GTR said:


> M5 competition they have depreciated a fair bit and will continue to come down so maybe wait another few months and pick one up. Sat in my mates recently I was blown away it's just as quick if not quicker than a GTR.


I think they have the edge on the GTR "out of the box" mine is megger quick.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

zed1 said:


> and like the GTR would probably not be any quicker in the real world on ordinary B roads than a hot hatch.....unless driven by an absolute lunatic with no regard for public safety. But I still absolutely love the GTR.


I'm at a loss here, why would you just focus on B roads? It's the whole package..the kudos, the driving experience and the feeling of owning a car like that. Certainly NOT a hot hatch! "Off to London for the weekend with my sexy girlfriend, shall I take the Ford Focus RS or the Koenigsegg Agera??" I know what I'd be in....:chuckle:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

zed1 said:


> *and like the GTR would probably not be any quicker in the real world on ordinary B roads than a hot hatch.....*


Well, with that train of thought zed1..._Why buy a Nissan GT-R at all??_  






For as little as £155, You could go about your business 100% care free and sounding just like the real thing without any of the danger!

opcorn:


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

K66 SKY said:


> Well, with that train of thought zed1..._Why buy a Nissan GT-R at all??_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:chuckle: Loved that.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

K66 SKY said:


> Well, with that train of thought zed1..._Why buy a Nissan GT-R at all??_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Wish you have never sold it and 4 years later start looking for another


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

If the R36 hasn't turned up or been finalised in the next couple of years then I think I'll be taking a good look at the upcoming BMW M8? It's that or I'll really go over to the dark side and maybe try a new 911 turbo


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

JMacca1975 said:


> It's that or I'll really go over to the dark side and maybe try a new 911 turbo


I'd like to try the Hitler-mobile too, reckon they'd be a good laugh.
Saw two 911 GT3 over the last week and they sound ace on full chat. Guess it's due to the lack of turbos.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I went to Porsche Turbo, not cheap to run but OK

I got bored and have a Datsun 280Z and an RB to go in it.....


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Mustang GT I think. Just to get away from this forum :chuckle:


----------



## 3sgte (May 1, 2017)

M5 Competition Pack.

Just had an Akra and a DMS Remap. 770HP and 750LB-FT. Once the upper and lower downpipes are on, it should do 800HP+

Really need to line it up with the MY17 Stage 4.5 ... should be a close one.

Gut feeling says the M5 will have it.


----------



## Willovrs (Apr 4, 2019)

3sgte said:


> M5 Competition Pack.
> 
> Just had an Akra and a DMS Remap. 770HP and 750LB-FT. Once the upper and lower downpipes are on, it should do 800HP+
> 
> ...




Looks lovely that! 

I doubt there will be anything in it between the cars.

Be interested to find out though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

I do like the M5's but...they just look like any other Beemer...I just don't think they look special enough for the money you're paying? Each to their own I guess, and I can't say I hadn't given them a thought or two


----------



## 3sgte (May 1, 2017)

That is very true. However...

The wolf in sheep's clothing is quite appealing for me...

Keeps the nobs away anyway...


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

3sgte said:


> That is very true. However...
> 
> The wolf in sheep's clothing is quite appealing for me...
> 
> Keeps the nobs away anyway...


Mine has not been re-mapped I want to keep my warantee, but it's well fast out of the box.


----------



## mattl1983 (Jul 18, 2008)

JMacca1975 said:


> I do like the M5's but...they just look like any other Beemer...I just don't think they look special enough for the money you're paying? Each to their own I guess, and I can't say I hadn't given them a thought or two


main reason why i sold my stage 2 M4. Was very quick but without being snobby it was a 50K car that looked like an average 4 series.

Love the uniqueness of the GTR.


----------



## 3sgte (May 1, 2017)

One big plus for the M5 is the interior. It's plush. A very very nice place to be in. The interior in the GTR is ancient in comparison!

Am looking forward to the M8 Coupe / Gran Coupe versions next year to replace the M5...

Any resemblance to a GTR here:

https://www.evo.co.uk/news/21932/new-bmw-m8-prototype-pictures#0


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Here we go. M8 announced today.
https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/new-bmw-m8-revealed-616bhp


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

You can see the resemblance to the Ford Mustang opcorn:


----------



## 3sgte (May 1, 2017)

SKNAM said:


> You can see the resemblance to the Ford Mustang opcorn:


You're not wrong


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

C7 RS6
8P RS3
8V S3 (had plans)
C7 S7
F10 M5 (again lol)
RS7 (fantastic car but just too big)
RS3 on order

I did order a new GTR end of last year but cancelled it. Like the last one it would end up sitting in my garden looking good and not moving. I am looking for a daily that I can have fun with but under the radar. Hopefully the new RS3 will fit the bill??


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Had a test in a new Mustang today. 

Without being rude, I’m keeping the GT-R.

Different street. :chuckle:


----------



## ojawed (Jan 16, 2019)

The c7 rs6 and the facelift rs3 look very tempting.
Wonder how much the f80 m5 will be towards the end of this year.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Hmmm...….just putting on my flame proof suit......Audi's, BMW's and Mercedes Benz are just not special anymore. They are everywhere and since all 3 have been making "bangle motors" (S Line, M Line, AMG Line) I don't see anything exclusive about them. Fast yes (in a straight line) but look at the lap times on a track and they just don't cut it. The problem is, they aren't purpose built from the ground up sportcars except the 2 seaters they make. A Porsche is perhaps the nearest real competitor to the GT-R that has 4 (well sort of!) seats. I would want something unique opcorn:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree with all of that. The GT-R is built from the tyres to the driver. All the afore mentioned are designed from the driver down. Not the same result at all.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

540c can be had in the mid 80's with under 5k miles + warranty. Very tempting as a progression from the GTR.


----------

